# Sportsbetting software Soccer,Basketball, IceHockey



## moddst (Aug 23, 2009)

*Master Of The Odds And Tables 2009/10 version is already downloadable !!!*

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

This application helps you in sportbetting, gives you informations and helps to make smart bets. 
The application calculates the probability of home win, draw and away win of a match and so predicts the possible outcome. 
The calculation based on last and this seasons scores and odds.
*
2009/10 season new soccer leagues:
Croatian
Turkish
Polish
2009/10 season hockey leagues:
NHL
European hockey leagues
*
*Key features:*
- Easy to use
- Odds and scores downloaded from internet
- Full, home, away, series and form tables
- Under/Over full, home, away, series tables
- Tables with selected teams
- Group vs. group
- Head to head
- Score predictions
- Chance of winning predictions
- Under/Over predictions
- Handicap predictions
- 19 soccer leagues (England Premier League, Italian Serie A, ....)
- 6 basketball leagues (NBA)
- 6 hockey leagues
- CSV export
- Easy to compare odds and winning chances






http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 23, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Panthrakikos vs. Iraklis Saloniki *
* UNDER%: 83.33 % *
* OVER%: 16.67 % *
* Pick: UNDER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 23, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Panthrakikos vs. Iraklis Saloniki *
> * UNDER%: 83.33 % *
> * OVER%: 16.67 % *
> * Pick: UNDER2.5 *


* Panthrakikos vs. Iraklis Saloniki * * 1 - 2 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 24, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Metz vs. Bastia *
* U%: 66.67 % *
* O%: 33.33 % *
* PS: 2 - 0 *
* Pick: UNDER 2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 24, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Metz vs. Bastia * * 1 - 0 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 28, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Hansa Rostock vs. Oberhausen *
* UNDER%: 33.33 % *
* OVER%: 66.67 % *
* Pick: OVER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 29, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer 1X2 picks*
* Schalke 04 vs. Freiburg *
* H%: 85.71 % *
* D%: 14.29 % *
* A%: 0.00 % *
* PS: 2 - 0 *
* Pick: 1 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Hansa Rostock vs. Oberhausen *
> * UNDER%: 33.33 % *
> * OVER%: 66.67 % *
> ...



* Hansa Rostock vs. Oberhausen * * 0 - 2 LOST *  

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 29, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Doncaster vs. Cardiff *
* UNDER%: 83.33 % *
* OVER%: 16.67 % *
* Pick: UNDER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 29, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer 1X2 picks*
> * Schalke 04 vs. Freiburg *
> * H%: 85.71 % *
> * D%: 14.29 % *
> ...


* Schalke 04 vs. Freiburg * * 0 - 1 LOST *  

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 29, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Doncaster vs. Cardiff *
> * UNDER%: 83.33 % *
> * OVER%: 16.67 % *
> * Pick: UNDER2.5 *


* Doncaster vs. Cardiff * * 2 - 0 WON *  

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 30, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Cercle Brugge vs. Club Brugge *
* UNDER%: 8.33 % *
* OVER%: 91.67 % *
* Pick: OVER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 30, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Cagliari vs. Siena *
* UNDER%: 75.00 % *
* OVER%: 25.00 % *
* Pick: UNDER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 30, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Cercle Brugge vs. Club Brugge *
> * UNDER%: 8.33 % *
> * OVER%: 91.67 % *
> * Pick: OVER2.5 *


* Cercle Brugge vs. Club Brugge * * 2 - 3 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 30, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Cagliari vs. Siena *
> * UNDER%: 75.00 % *
> * OVER%: 25.00 % *
> * Pick: UNDER2.5 *


* Cagliari vs. Siena * * 1 - 3 LOST *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 31, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Benfica Lisbon vs. Setubal *
* UNDER%: 41.67 % *
* OVER%: 58.33 % *
* Pick: OVER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Aug 31, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Benfica Lisbon vs. Setubal *
> * UNDER%: 41.67 % *
> * OVER%: 58.33 % *
> * Pick: OVER2.5 *


* Benfica Lisbon vs. Setubal * * 8 - 1 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 2, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

*2009/10 season monthly statistics*

 *2009 AUGUST*

 *Starting bank* *500*
 *Current bank* *546.65*
 *Total staked* *240*
 *Number of games* *50*
 *Winning games* *35*
 *Losing games* *15*
 *Strike rate games* *70 %*
 *Number of combos (singles)* *26*
 *Winning combos (singles)* *14*
 *Losing combos (singles)* *12*
 *Strike rate combos (singles)* *54 %*
 *Yield* *19 %*
 *Profit (or Loss)* *46.65*

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 3, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 6.5 picks*
* Adler Mannheim vs. Nurnberg Ice Tigers *
* U%: 91.67 % *
* O%: 8.33 % *
* PS: 4 - 1 *
* Pick: UNDER 6.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 3, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey U/O 6.5 picks*
> * Adler Mannheim vs. Nurnberg Ice Tigers *
> * U%: 91.67 % *
> * O%: 8.33 % *
> ...


* Adler Mannheim vs. Nurnberg Ice Tigers * * 4 - 1  WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 4, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey 1X2 picks*
* Hamburg Freezers vs. Straubing Tigers *
* H%: 75.00 % *
* D%: 0.00 % *
* A%: 25.00 % *
* PS: 4 - 2 *
* Pick: 1 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 5, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey 1X2 picks*
> * Hamburg Freezers vs. Straubing Tigers *
> * H%: 75.00 % *
> * D%: 0.00 % *
> ...


* Hamburg Freezers vs. Straubing Tigers * * 6 - 0 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 6, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 6.5 picks*
* Krefeld Pinguine vs. Adler Mannheim *
* U%: 91.67 % *
* O%: 8.33 % *
* PS: 4 - 2 *
* Pick: UNDER 6.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 6, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey U/O 6.5 picks*
> * Krefeld Pinguine vs. Adler Mannheim *
> * U%: 91.67 % *
> * O%: 8.33 % *
> ...


* Krefeld Pinguine vs. Adler Mannheim * * 3 - 2 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 8, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
* Slavia Prague vs. Trinec *
* UNDER%: 33.33 % *
* OVER%: 66.67 % *
* Pick: OVER5.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
> * Slavia Prague vs. Trinec *
> * UNDER%: 33.33 % *
> * OVER%: 66.67 % *
> * Pick: OVER5.5 *


* Slavia Prague vs. Trinec ** 4 - 5 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 11, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 Double Chance picks*
* Ajaccio vs. Clermont *
* UNDER%: 33.33 % *
* OVER%: 66.67 % *
* Pick: OVER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 Double Chance picks*
> * Ajaccio vs. Clermont *
> * UNDER%: 33.33 % *
> * OVER%: 66.67 % *
> * Pick: OVER2.5 *


* Ajaccio vs. Clermont * * 1 - 1 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 11, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Auxerre vs. Nice *
* UNDER%: 75.00 % *
* OVER%: 25.00 % *
* Pick: UNDER2.5 *

* Soccer 1X2 picks*
* Villarreal vs. Mallorca *
* H%: 83.33 % *
* D%: 0.00 % *
* A%: 16.67 % *
* PS: 2 - 1 *
* Pick: 1 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 13, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Auxerre vs. Nice *
> * UNDER%: 75.00 % *
> * OVER%: 25.00 % *
> ...


* Auxerre vs. Nice * * 2 - 0 WON * 
* Villarreal vs. Mallorca * * 1 - 1 LOST *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 14, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Nantes vs. Strasbourg *
* UNDER%: 33.33 % *
* OVER%: 66.67 % *
* Pick: OVER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 15, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Nantes vs. Strasbourg *
> * UNDER%: 33.33 % *
> * OVER%: 66.67 % *
> * Pick: OVER2.5 *


* Nantes vs. Strasbourg * * 2 - 1 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 15, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey 1X2 picks (Norwegian) *
* Frisk/Asker vs. Comet Halden *
* H%: 66.67 % *
* D%: 8.33 % *
* A%: 25.00 % *
* PS: 4 - 2 *
* Pick: 1 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 16, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey 1X2 picks (Norwegian) *
> * Frisk/Asker vs. Comet Halden *
> * H%: 66.67 % *
> * D%: 8.33 % *
> ...


* Frisk/Asker vs. Comet Halden * * 9 - 3 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 16, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 6.5 picks (Norwegian) * 
* Frisk/Asker vs. Lillehammer *
* UNDER%: 75.00 % *
* OVER%: 25.00 % *
* Pick: UNDER6.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 17, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey U/O 6.5 picks (Norwegian) *
> * Frisk/Asker vs. Lillehammer *
> * UNDER%: 75.00 % *
> * OVER%: 25.00 % *
> * Pick: UNDER6.5 *


* Frisk/Asker vs. Lillehammer * * 1 - 3 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 18, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* MSV Duisburg vs. Arminia Bielefeld *
* UNDER%: 25.00 % *
* OVER%: 75.00 % *
* Pick: OVER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 18, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * MSV Duisburg vs. Arminia Bielefeld *
> * UNDER%: 25.00 % *
> * OVER%: 75.00 % *
> * Pick: OVER2.5 *


* MSV Duisburg vs. Arminia Bielefeld * * 0 - 3 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 19, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Furth vs. Oberhausen *
* UNDER%: 25.00 % *
* OVER%: 75.00 % *
* Pick: OVER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 19, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Furth vs. Oberhausen *
> * UNDER%: 25.00 % *
> * OVER%: 75.00 % *
> * Pick: OVER2.5 *


* Furth vs. Oberhausen * * 4 - 0 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 19, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Ferreira vs. Rio Ave *
* U%: 91.67 % *
* O%: 8.33 %*
* PS: 2 - 0 *
* Pick: UNDER 2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 20, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Ferreira vs. Rio Ave *
> * U%: 91.67 % *
> * O%: 8.33 %*
> ...


* Ferreira vs. Rio Ave * * 1 - 1 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 22, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey 1X2 picks*
* Vitkovice vs. Kometa Brno *
* H%: 88.89 % *
* D%: 0.00 % *
* A%: 11.11 % *
* PS: 5 - 1 *
* Pick: 1 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 24, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

*  Vitkovice vs. Kometa Brno  * * 1 -1 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 25, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
* Augsburger Panther vs. Grizzly Wolfsburg *
* UNDER%: 33.33 % *
* OVER%: 66.67 % *
* Pick: OVER5.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
> * Augsburger Panther vs. Grizzly Wolfsburg *
> * UNDER%: 33.33 % *
> * OVER%: 66.67 % *
> * Pick: OVER5.5 *


* Augsburger Panther vs. Grizzly Wolfsburg * * 2 - 3 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 26, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer 1X2 picks*
* FC Koln vs. Bayer Leverkusen *
* H%: 8.33 % *
* D%: 16.67 % *
* A%: 75.00 % *
* PS: 1 - 3 *
* Pick: 2 *

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Aris Saloniki vs. Xanthi *
* U%: 83.33 % *
* O%: 16.67 % *
* PS: 2 - 0 *
* Pick: UNDER 2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 27, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer 1X2 picks*
> * FC Koln vs. Bayer Leverkusen *
> * H%: 8.33 % *
> * D%: 16.67 % *
> ...


* FC Koln vs. Bayer Leverkusen * * 0 - 1 WON * 

* Aris Saloniki vs. Xanthi * * 1 - 0 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 28, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer 1X2  U/O 2.5 picks*
* Ancona vs. Modena *
* UNDER %: 16.67 % *
* OVER %: 83.33 % *
* PS: 2 - 1 *
* Pick: OVER 2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer 1X2  U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Ancona vs. Modena *
> * UNDER %: 16.67 % *
> * OVER %: 83.33 % *
> ...


* Ancona vs. Modena * * 2 - 0 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Sep 30, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
* Saipa vs. Jokerit Helsinki *
* UNDER%: 91.67 % *
* OVER%: 8.33 % *
* Pick: UNDER5.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 1, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
> * Saipa vs. Jokerit Helsinki *
> * UNDER%: 91.67 % *
> * OVER%: 8.33 % *
> * Pick: UNDER5.5 *


* Saipa vs. Jokerit Helsinki * * 3 - 2 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 2, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Nimes vs. Guingamp *
* UNDER%: 91.67 % *
* OVER%: 8.33 % *
* Pick: UNDER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 2, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Nimes vs. Guingamp *
> * UNDER%: 91.67 % *
> * OVER%: 8.33 % *
> * Pick: UNDER2.5 *


* Nimes vs. Guingamp * * 2 - 0 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 3, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer 1X2  U/O 2.5 picks*
* Newcastle vs. Bristol City *
* H%: 81.82 % *
* D%: 9.09 % *
* A%: 9.09 % *
* PS: 2 - 0 *
* Pick: 1 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 3, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Barnsley vs. Ipswich *
* UNDER%: 33.33 % *
* OVER%: 66.67 % *
* Pick: OVER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer 1X2  U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Newcastle vs. Bristol City *
> * H%: 81.82 % *
> * D%: 9.09 % *
> ...


* Newcastle vs. Bristol City * * 0 - 0 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Barnsley vs. Ipswich *
> * UNDER%: 33.33 % *
> * OVER%: 66.67 % *
> * Pick: OVER2.5 *


* Barnsley vs. Ipswich * * 2 - 1 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 5, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey Sweden U/O 5.5 picks*
* Frolunda vs. Lulea HF *
* UNDER%: 83.33 % *
* OVER%: 16.67 % *
* Pick: UNDER5.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey Sweden U/O 5.5 picks*
> * Frolunda vs. Lulea HF *
> * UNDER%: 83.33 % *
> * OVER%: 16.67 % *
> * Pick: UNDER5.5 *


* Frolunda vs. Lulea HF * * 2 - 6 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 6, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey 1X2 picks*
* Carolina vs. Tampa Bay *
* H%: 75.00 % *
* D%: 8.33 % *
* A%: 16.67 % *
* PS: 4 - 2 *
* Pick: 1 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 8, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
* Detroit vs. Chicago *
* UNDER%: 37.50 % *
* OVER%: 62.50 % *
* Pick: OVER5.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
> * Detroit vs. Chicago *
> * UNDER%: 37.50 % *
> * OVER%: 62.50 % *
> * Pick: OVER5.5 *


* Detroit vs. Chicago * * 3 - 2 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 9, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 pick*
* Nurnberg Ice Tigers vs. Augsburger Panther *
* UNDER%: 16.67 % *
* OVER%: 83.33 % *
* Pick:OVER 5.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 pick*
> * Nurnberg Ice Tigers vs. Augsburger Panther *
> * UNDER%: 16.67 % *
> * OVER%: 83.33 % *
> * Pick:OVER 5.5 *


* Nurnberg Ice Tigers vs. Augsburger Panther * * 5 - 5 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 10, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 5.5  picks*
* Florida vs. New Jersey *
* UNDER%: 75.00 % *
* OVER%: 25.00 % *
* Pick: UNDER5.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey U/O 5.5  picks*
> * Florida vs. New Jersey *
> * UNDER%: 75.00 % *
> * OVER%: 25.00 % *
> * Pick: UNDER5.5 *


* Florida vs. New Jersey * * 2 - 3 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 11, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
* Slavia Prague vs. Karlovy Vary *
* UNDER%: 25.00 % *
* OVER%: 75.00 % *
* Pick: OVER5.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 12, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
* Ottawa vs. Pittsburgh *
* UNDER%: 43.75 %   *
* OVER%: 56.25 % *
* Pick: OVER5.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
> * Ottawa vs. Pittsburgh *
> * UNDER%: 43.75 %   *
> * OVER%: 56.25 % *
> * Pick: OVER5.5 *


* Ottawa vs. Pittsburgh * * 1 - 4 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 14, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Basketball U/O 148.5 picks*
* Estudiantes vs. C.B. Gran Canaria *
* UNDER%: 25.00 % *
* OVER%: 75.00 % *
* Pick: OVER148.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 14, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
* NY Rangers vs. Los Angeles *
* UNDER%: 75.00 % *
* OVER%: 25.00 % *
* Pick: UNDER5.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
> * NY Rangers vs. Los Angeles *
> * UNDER%: 75.00 % *
> * OVER%: 25.00 % *
> * Pick: UNDER5.5 *


* NY Rangers vs. Los Angeles * * Pick: 4 -2 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 15, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Basketball U/O picks*
* Fuenlabrada Baloncesto vs. Polaris Murcia *
* UNDER%: 25.00 % *
* OVER%: 75.00 % *
* Pick: OVER157.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Basketball U/O picks*
> * Fuenlabrada Baloncesto vs. Polaris Murcia *
> * UNDER%: 25.00 % *
> * OVER%: 75.00 % *
> * Pick: OVER157.5 *


* Fuenlabrada Baloncesto vs. Polaris Murcia * * 93-77 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 15, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey 1X2 picks*
* Washington vs. San Jose *
* H%: 62.50 % *
* D%: 18.75 % *
* A%: 18.75 % *
* PS: 4 - 1 *
* Pick: 1 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey 1X2 picks*
> * Washington vs. San Jose *
> * H%: 62.50 % *
> * D%: 18.75 % *
> ...


* Washington vs. San Jose * * 4 - 1 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 16, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
* Straubing Tigers vs. Hamburg Freezers *
* UNDER%: 66.67 % *
* OVER%: 33.33 % *
* Pick: UNDER5.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 17, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Stoke vs. West Ham *
* UNDER%: 75.00 % *
* OVER%: 25.00 % *
* Pick: UNDER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Stoke vs. West Ham *
> * UNDER%: 75.00 % *
> * OVER%: 25.00 % *
> * Pick: UNDER2.5 *


* Stoke vs. West Ham * * 2 - 1 LOST *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 18, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Basketball U/O 151.5 picks*
* Lauretana Biella vs. Virtus Bologna *
* UNDER%: 16.67 % *
* OVER%: 83.33 % *
* Pick: OVER151.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 18, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Basketball U/O 151.5 picks*
> * Lauretana Biella vs. Virtus Bologna *
> * UNDER%: 16.67 % *
> * OVER%: 83.33 % *
> * Pick: OVER151.5 *


* Lauretana Biella vs. Virtus Bologna * * 79 - 76 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 18, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Larissa AE vs. Xanthi *
* UNDER%: 83.33 % *
* OVER%: 16.67 % *
* PS: 2 - 0 *
* Pick: UNDER 2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Larissa AE vs. Xanthi *
> * UNDER%: 83.33 % *
> * OVER%: 16.67 % *
> ...


* Larissa AE vs. Xanthi * * 2 - 0 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 18, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer 1X2  U/O 2.5 picks*
* Athletic Bilbao vs. Sporting Gijon *
* UNDER%: 41.67 % *
* OVER%: 58.33 % *
* PS: 3 - 0 *
* Pick: OVER 2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 19, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer 1X2  U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Athletic Bilbao vs. Sporting Gijon *
> * UNDER%: 41.67 % *
> * OVER%: 58.33 % *
> ...


* Athletic Bilbao vs. Sporting Gijon * * 1 - 2 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 19, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
* NY Rangers vs. San Jose *
* UNDER%: 81.25 % *
* OVER%: 18.75 % *
* Pick: UNDER5.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
> * NY Rangers vs. San Jose *
> * UNDER%: 81.25 % *
> * OVER%: 18.75 % *
> * Pick: UNDER5.5 *


* NY Rangers vs. San Jose * * 3 - 7 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 20, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Doncaster vs. Peterborough *
* UNDER%: 91.67 % *
* OVER%: 8.33 % *
* Pick: UNDER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Doncaster vs. Peterborough *
> * UNDER%: 91.67 % *
> * OVER%: 8.33 % *
> * Pick: UNDER2.5 *


* Doncaster vs. Peterborough * * 3 - 1 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 21, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
* Boston vs. Nashville *
* UNDER%: 31.25 % *
* OVER%: 68.75 % *
* Pick: OVER5.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey U/O 5.5 picks*
> * Boston vs. Nashville *
> * UNDER%: 31.25 % *
> * OVER%: 68.75 % *
> * Pick: OVER5.5 *


* Boston vs. Nashville * * 3 - 2 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 22, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey 1X2 picks*
* Phoenix vs. Detroit *
* H%: 18.75 % *
* D%: 18.75 % *
* A%: 62.50 % *
* PS: 1 - 4 *
* Pick: 2 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Ice Hockey 1X2 picks*
> * Phoenix vs. Detroit *
> * H%: 18.75 % *
> * D%: 18.75 % *
> ...


* Phoenix vs. Detroit * * 2 - 2 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 23, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Nimes vs. Sedan FC *
* UNDER%: 75.00 % *
* OVER%: 25.00 % *
* Pick: UNDER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 23, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

*Basketball U/O 155.5 picks*
* Braunschweig vs. Artland Dragons *
* U%: 75.00 %  *
* O%: 25.00 % *
* PS: 82 - 70 *
* Pick: UNDER155.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 23, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Ice Hockey 1X2 picks*
* Eisbaren Berlin vs. Iserlohn Roosters *
* H%: 66.67 % *
* D%: 33.33 % *
* A%: 0.00 % *
* PS: 6 - 3 *
* Pick: 1 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 31, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
* Heerenveen vs. den Haag FC *
* UNDER%: 33.33 % *
* OVER%: 66.67 % *
* Pick: OVER2.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 31, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Soccer U/O 2.5 picks*
> * Heerenveen vs. den Haag FC *
> * UNDER%: 33.33 % *
> * OVER%: 66.67 % *
> * Pick: OVER2.5 *


* Heerenveen vs. den Haag FC * * 3 - 0 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Oct 31, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Basketball U/O 182.5 pick*
* Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Charlotte Bobcats *
* UNDER%: 25.00 % *
* OVER%: 75.00 % *
* Pick: OVER182.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Basketball U/O 182.5 pick*
> * Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Charlotte Bobcats *
> * UNDER%: 25.00 % *
> * OVER%: 75.00 % *
> * Pick: OVER182.5 *


* Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Charlotte Bobcats * *  90 - 79 LOST  * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Nov 1, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Basketball U/O 149.5 pick*
* Polaris Murcia vs. Bruesa-Guipuzcoa BC *
* UNDER%: 25.00 % *
* OVER%: 75.00 % *
* Pick: OVER149.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Basketball U/O 149.5 pick*
> * Polaris Murcia vs. Bruesa-Guipuzcoa BC *
> * UNDER%: 25.00 % *
> * OVER%: 75.00 % *
> * Pick: OVER149.5 *


* Polaris Murcia vs. Bruesa-Guipuzcoa BC * *73-81 WON * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Nov 1, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Basketball U/O 185.5 pick*
* Oklahoma City Thunder vs. Portland TrailBlazers *
* UNDER%: 25.00 % *
* OVER%: 75.00 % *
* Pick: OVER185.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Basketball U/O 185.5 pick*
> * Oklahoma City Thunder vs. Portland TrailBlazers *
> * UNDER%: 25.00 % *
> * OVER%: 75.00 % *
> * Pick: OVER185.5 *


* Oklahoma City Thunder vs. Portland TrailBlazers * * 74  - 83 LOST * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Nov 2, 2009)

*2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*

* Basketball U/O 175.5 pick*
* Charlotte Bobcats vs. New Jersey Nets *
* UNDER%: 12.50 % *
* OVER%: 87.50 % *
* Pick: OVER175.5 *

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## moddst (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: 2008/09 season YIELD 18 % !!!*



			
				moddst said:
			
		

> * Basketball U/O 175.5 pick*
> * Charlotte Bobcats vs. New Jersey Nets *
> * UNDER%: 12.50 % *
> * OVER%: 87.50 % *
> * Pick: OVER175.5 *


* Charlotte Bobcats vs. New Jersey Nets * * 79 - 68 LOST  * 

More picks:
http://www.masteroftheodds.com/
*Free picks every day !!*
Good Luck !


----------



## Lisandro (Dec 12, 2009)

masteroftheodds activation code please..


----------



## Lisandro (Dec 12, 2009)

*moddst*
masteroftheoddss activation code plaese..


----------

